# TTXGP UK Round 3 Pembrey Race



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...2-pembrey-race-48701.html?p=198735#post198735 

This was posted in the EV News forum. Most the TTXGP has been posted here, so I thought I'd link it up.


----------

